# Problem need advice



## aritina (May 1, 2011)

Some store in mall I have a small kitchen-from left to right I have mop sink,3 compartment sink then hand sink.- Problem involves my intercepter(floor model) Health depatment said"a direct connection exist between the sewage system and food equipment 3bay sink needs airgap" right now after 3compartment sink is trap then studor,flow control,then intercepter then into wall-suggestions- install air gap in front -what?suggestions

Sent from my HUAWEI-M860 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## hugh benjamin (May 1, 2011)

Why couldn't you make an indirect connoction between ty of 3comp sink and trap or am i not following?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

aritina said:


> Some store in mall I have a small kitchen-from left to right I have mop sink,3 compartment sink then hand sink.- Problem involves my intercepter(floor model) Health depatment said"a direct connection exist between the sewage system and food equipment 3bay sink needs airgap" right now after 3compartment sink is trap then studor,flow control,then intercepter then into wall-suggestions- install air gap in front -what?suggestions
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI-M860 using Plumbing Zone


 How is the 3 compartment sink run?

Does it run into a floor sink with an air-gap, or is it tied directly into the interceptor?

Photo's would be a huge help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is the 3-compartment sink draining into a hub drain? Or is it directly connected to the sanitary?

Sounds like what you need is hub drain into which the 3-comp. sink indirectly connects to.

So the 3-comp. sink should be draining through an air gap, and then into the hub drain, (floor drain). Pictures would be a great help.


----------



## ReelPlumber (Jan 14, 2011)

It sounds like what he is saying the 3 compartment sink has a p trap at one end with a AAV as not to create a running trap then it direct connects to the undercounter grease interceptor then to the stack in the wall. So he has no air gap.

You need to have an air gap after the interceptor and not connected directly to the sanitary system. Sounds like you need to install a floor sink or hub drain.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

If there is an AAV on the 3 comp. Sink, that frightens me...

Are the venting requirements met for the interceptor? They are very strict here.

The secondary flow control means you have more than 5' of head between fixture and interceptor correct?

Hate to beat a dead horse... But pics could have your problem rectified by some of these pros in no time...

Edit... Did y'all have to size interceptors in trade school?

Q: "what size interceptor do you need for the following group of fixtures..."

A: "I am an ICI guy, I will install the interceptor that shows up on the f'ing truck!..."


----------

